# raised panel bit set



## vjeko (Feb 5, 2009)

Hi,
I have some oak doors I had made in a factory
and was wondering if I could duplicate the form
on some cabinet doors to be installed nearby.
I've never owned nor used a raised panel set of bits
so here's some beginner questions:

I was looking at the following set of bits:
3pc Ogee w/Backcut Panel & Ogee R&S Router Bit Set - eBay (item 140310525223 end time Apr-03-09 10:14:40 PDT)


(a)The doors I want to "copy" have the ogee shape on both
sides of the door on the panel and frame- can this be done with this set of bits or is it something only a shaper can do (or maybe a fancy set of bits which has the same profile on top and bottom and variable distance

(b)I guess you can remove the backcut "slotter" if it is not
wanted ?

(c)How critical is door thickness for using these bits ?

BR,Vjeko


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

HI vjeko

The set of bits you posted will do just fine ,,
You don't want to remove the back cutter...it's made to line up the panel in the door frame..so it's flush on both sides of the door.

The norm is 5/8" to 7/8" thick stock..be sure to use all the same size of stock,,that's to say the door parts all the same thickness ..this is a important item to keep in mind..

===



vjeko said:


> Hi,
> I have some oak doors I had made in a factory
> and was wondering if I could duplicate the form
> on some cabinet doors to be installed nearby.
> ...


----------



## vjeko (Feb 5, 2009)

Is there a bit set which allows
you to easily put the same profile on
each side of the door eg ogee and then center the
panel (the oak doors I got from the factory
have a frame 1,5" thick and 4.3" wide
with panel inset 0,4" and centered in the frame - was wondering
whether one can copy this)


----------



## Mark_Meyer (Mar 25, 2009)

vjeko said:


> Is there a bit set which allows
> you to easily put the same profile on
> each side of the door eg ogee and then center the
> panel (the oak doors I got from the factory
> ...


I am pretty sure there is not a bit set that will put an ogee profile on both sides. You could profile 2 boards and glue them together (or leave a hollow in the middle), but then you would have panels twice as thick, making you door thicker. Also, the rails and stiles would have to be profiled on both sides to make the slots.


----------



## Ralph Barker (Dec 15, 2008)

Am I correct in assuming that the 1 1/2" thick doors are entry, or room doors, not cabinet doors?

If so, I'd think you'd want to copy the "spirit" of the design for nearby cabinet doors, but at typical cabinet scale (e.g. 3/4" thick material). For that, the bit set you are looking at would be fine, I think.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi vjeko

Look like this ? maybe  the bits also come in the OG profile pattern ..

=======


----------

